

Istanbul Resistance Protests and Developers - feritkan
https://twitter.com/neozepron/status/341510700423839744/photo/1
Tech community's in person participation to Istanbul anti government resistance movement was yet another sign of the apolitical activists ( BTW diren means resist
======
feritkan
Tech community's in person participation to Istanbul anti government
resistance movement was yet another sign of the apolitical activists ( BTW
diren means resist in Turkish)

